# This CANNOT Be Good



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

My venustus, s. fryeri, and mbuna are doing well in a 55 and just yesterday i noticed his forehead becoming irritated. It was red and has now turned into some sort of hole or infection. He's been known to jump for food and has hit his head a few times but am only noticing it now. Also he seems to be more aggitated and looking for fish to pick on.
What's going on?
Does he have that "hole in the head" parasite"?
I thought only oscars get it?
What do i do?

Any immediate help would be appritiated


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey the thing on his head is still there and am kinda getting worried. 
I really need to know what's going on so the other fish don't get ill or something


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know and can't help, but usually before the experts offer advice they ask for your water parameters, tank inhabitants, usual maintenance routine -- and photos, if you can get them. If you post those, it will speed up the advice, I'd think . . .


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You listed several fish in your first post. Which is the injured fish? Also the things that hollyfish2000 listed, especially the pictures.

Technically any fish can get hole in the head, with it being much more common in oscars and other large fish. However there are several other things that can cause the same sort of symptoms, so some pictyures would be extremely helpful. Without them, all we can do is guess.


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

In the tank i have a venustus(sick), one sci. fryeri, 1 peacock, 2 acei, 5 lab hongi
The venustus is about 5in and he is the biggest.
Water Parameters
Amonia: 0
Nirate:20
Nitrite:0
Hardness: 200
Alkalinity: 220
PH: 8.0
Temp.: 74F
1-2 water changes weekly (10-20%)
I use a magnum 350 and a powerhead
Will try to post some pics of him


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't know how to get the image online so guess i can't get it on  :x [/img]


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

[/img]C:\Documents and Settings\dylan\My Documents\My Pictures\Adobe\Digital Camera Photos\2008-04-29-1615-53\DSCN3316.JPG


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Here are directions for posting a picture: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085

How big is the hole? If it's bigger then one of the emoticons  and appears to be getting larger fast then its not HITH. Sounds more like Columnaris. 
Could you describe it a little better? Is it red around the edges? Any fuzzy white or gray growth? Does the fish have any white or gray patches anywhere on it's body? Or areas that appear dull?

For now as a precaution: do a partial water change of 30% with a good quality declorinator and slowly turn the heat down to 76-78.

Hopefully a picture or more detailed information will help us figure out what it is so we can advise you about what to do.

Robin


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

> Peacock88 WROTE: Temp.: 74F





> Robin WROTE: and slowly turn the heat down to 76-78.


SHE ACTUALLY HAS THE CURRENT TEMP LOWER THAN YOUR RECOMMENDED TEMP. SHOULD SHE TURN IT UP TO YOUR RECOMMENDED TEMP. OR IS HER CURRENT TEMP FINE? 
JUST CURIOUS!


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Alright i tried a few times, got it onto photobucket, copied the thing right but the picture didn't show. Anyways it is about the size of a dull pencil tip and is definetly smaller than the icons.
So far it isn't growing very much and there is nothing wierd growing on/near it or on other parts of his body. It is only red on that "holey" area and doesn't extend farther than that.
It looks like some thing punctured him about o, 1/16 of an inch deep. 
The scales/tissue around are just broken from where the hole is. It isn't peeling off but you can tell where it is broken just around the hole.
His forehead did seem to form a lump, kinda like the beginning stage of when other fish grow theirs, and i know that a venustus does not normally grow one.
I've noticed that there was some sort of irritation around saturday(red) and noticed a hole form.
Don't know if this was any help but i'll try to get that pic on here.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Well if the hole is that small and it isn't growing noticably larger then I would just pay close attention to water quality over the next few days, weeks. Especially if the fish is eating and swimming normally. 
On the TEMP, missed that in your stats. 74 is low for these fish so contrary to what I advised earlier, slowly raise the temp to 78-80. I was thinking it could be Columnaris, a bacteria that grows/spreads at temps above 76, so that's why I advised moving the temp to 76.

Continue to watch the hole for any changes. Redness, gray or white growth, if it suddenly looks deeper or opens up wider, all of these symptoms indicate a serious condition that needs immediate attention.

Robin


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you very much robin. You've been a huge help and i will keep an eye on it. If it worsens i will post again for treatment.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

*Peacock88*
I think the reason your pic didn't [post right was the accidental space in the number sequence at the end of the link.



>


The system gets messed up when spaces appear.


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey i was just watching him and noticed that his hole seemed to be getting smaller maybe :-? 
but there were some other signs as well. Near the tip of the back of the gill plate there is like black and white coloration that isn't very natural, it almost looks like a second hole  
There were some other marks on his body(both sides near the fin/body area) and will try again with my crappy camara. It'll be hard though because he's been a little skittish lately.


----------

